# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Los 5 mejores

## Mariano Sosa

¿Cuales son vuestros 5-8 efectos favoritos de magia de cerca al momento?


Mis favoritos son


Galaxy (Maravillosa versión de fuera de este mundo de Paúl Harris)            Las gomas que atraviesan
Cambio de billete
Color Monte
Carta Ambiciosa/carta a localización imposible
Bolígrafo que atraviesa

----------


## A.P.U.

Además de los ya mencionados, que acostumbro a hacer, menos el cambio de billete y el galaxy, tambiém me gusta tocar un poco el tema de los trileros y el mentalismo:

Cups and balls
el juego de las tres nueces
Adivinación con péndulo
un test de vivos/muertos con cartas magneticas
Matrix clásico
In a flash


Un Saludo,
Albert

----------


## Joaquin Matas

A lo mejor no se vale, pero yo he confeccionado 2 listas. Una para magia de cerca y otra para cartomagia. Como dice Mariano son mis favoritos EN ESTE MOMENTO.

   CLOSE-UP

-Los cubiletes
-pañuelo en el billete/billete de 20 a 500 €
-Monedas de mano a mano (con cascarilla)
-Las gomitas (Crazy man's handcuffs)/final rota
-El chop cup (gracias, Gabi)
-Hilo roto
-Los dados de Vernon
-Centro roto

   CARTOMAGIA

-La ranita (Mi versión de "the frog prince" de M. Close)
-Suit apparition (Carroll)
-Incauto bribón (Carroll)
-Famoso juego de las 3 cartas (Williamson)
-Mnemonica en general y "mnemonicosis" de Tamariz en particular
-Ambiciosa/final doblada
-Triunfo (Vernon)
-Control en el caos (Sin mnemonica y con predicción, basado en Rioboó, Tamariz y Colombini)

La mayoría, además de ser mis favoritos también lo son de mi público, con lo cual el placer es doble!! Un saludo.

----------


## MeFiStO

Saludos!

- Cubiletes (Versión Tommy Wonder, con 2 cubiletes)
- Ultimate 3 card monte (Michael Skinner)
- McDonald Aces (con las mejoras de Gabi)
- Agua y aceite (cualquiera de sus versiones)
- Deja Reverse (de nuevo del sorprendene Tommy Wonder)





Sergi

P.D.: Evidentemente esta lista es personal y sujeta al momento en la que está escrita. Dado que en dicha lista yo haria figurar unos 1000 juegos, el contenido de la misma aseguro que seria distinto dependiendo del momento en que la escribiese... :P

----------


## Pepo

Pues para mi:

Conejitos Papi-Mami
Rutinas de elasticos 
Ambiciosa
Chop cup
Rutina de dedales (cerca)
Baraja Pick-Dick (Adivinaciones y Test del libro)

Un Abrazo a todos

----------


## Joaquin Matas

> A lo mejor no se vale, pero yo he confeccionado 2 listas. Una para magia de cerca y otra para cartomagia. Como dice Mariano son mis favoritos EN ESTE MOMENTO.
> 
>    CLOSE-UP
> 
> -Los cubiletes
> -pañuelo en el billete/billete de 20 a 500 €
> -Monedas de mano a mano (con cascarilla)
> -Las gomitas (Crazy man's handcuffs)/final rota
> -El chop cup (gracias, Gabi)
> ...

----------


## JAVIER P.

Mis cinco favoritos, AHORA, como ejecutante, son:

Rutina de cuerda y aro
Pasa-Pasa de monedas (Plata y Cobre)
Fuera de este mundo (La clásica de Paul Curry, siempre con algunos matices)
Test del libro
Rutina de asamblea de 4 ases


Saludos.

----------


## ivan

bueno estos son los mios:

1 triunfo
2 hilo roto
3 misterio de calcuta
4 apilamiento de dados
5 monedas viajeras
6 mnemonicosis
7 carta pensada... y más, apuñalada, carta en la cajita.......

----------


## hector

Tengo varios juegos preferido especialmente de cartomagia, pero los que mas gustan y sorprende son: El mago contra el tahúr, TNT, Ambiciosa, El incauto tramposo y Carta al número (Mnemónica). Saludos Héctor

----------


## u1250lat

Debido a su facilidad (poca dificultad) mis juegos favoritos son:
- Do as I Do
- Ultimate Three card monte (M.Skinner)
- La pistola (M. Ammar)
- El ascensor
- Agua y aceite
y otros más difíciles:
- Carta ambiciosa
- La flor en el paraiso (me quedé con ganas de ver la versión de Gabi este martes en Reus).

----------


## rcastells

Vamo a vé...

- Siempre 3 (mi versión de este juego de monedas del Bobo)
- La carta al bosillo plus (GEC 2)
- Las gomillas elasticas que se desenlazan
- El mago y el tahur (Cartomagia fundamental)
- La baraja invisible

----------


## Jair

1- "Aventuras y desventuras de una moneda" (Cuesta), con mis pequeñas modificaciones.

2- Coins across clásico 

3- Varios con el cambio de billete de Koslowski

4- Hanky Panky (F. García)

5- Rutina de ases terminando con "Viaje insospechado" de V. Chesbro, en el Canuto

----------


## Calysto

Hola a tod@s, debido a que empece hace meses, los juegos que realizo con relativa soltura, y que ademasme gustan, son...

1. Fuera de este mundo 
2. Juegos de Predicciones y deletreos
3. Ambiciosa
4. Revoltijo
5. Ases ascensor

En numismagia me encantan los "matrix", pero por ahora queda fuera de mi alcance, debido a su dificultad, Saludos!  8)

----------


## Ruhat

Bueno pues ahi van los mios:

-Mnemocosis 
-Triunfo
-Los ases del manco
-Carta ambiciosa con final de carta en clip 
-Matrix

Saludos a todos  :P

----------


## Alejandro

Bueno algunos de mis preferidos son:

-mnemonicosis
-ambiciosa con carta combada
-triunfo
-chink a chink
-Ultimate Three card monte de M.Skinner

Un saludo

Álex

----------


## Zamo

Para mi son:

- Ambiciosa
- Triunfo
- Baraja Invisible
- Dama Inquieta( cualquiera de sus versiones)
- Los Reyes del Tahur

----------


## Hernaan

Los mios son:

-Gomitas elásticas que se atraviesan.
-Four card trick. (Elmsley).
-Monedas a través de la mesa. Con final de vaso a través de la mesa.
-Rutina con bolas de esponja.
-Wild card.
-Rutina con cubiletes.

Saludos, Hernán.-

----------


## ignoto

Los conejitos.
Viajes del pañuelo (con FP)
La ordenación de la baraja (de Henry Evans)
La Maldición de la Gitana (con baraja normal y charla diferente)
Hallucination (rutina de cuerdas de Romaric Hoffman)

----------


## mago alber

-La carta ambiciosa
-Cambio del Billete
-La dama inquieta
-jazz aces

son asi trucos ke me gustan acer muxo son muy impactantes

----------


## mago alber

aaaaaa se me olvidaba el truco de la baraja invisible, es un truco ke el publico profano no asimila, me encantan las caras ke ponen

----------


## eidanyoson

Las que ultimamente realizo son estas:

-Rutina de gomas elasticas
.Mcdonald aces
-The hollow (variación de Oz Pearlman)
-dos predicciones de Canuto
-Extroydinory (de Troy, con monedas)

Pero a veces cambias alguno por otro. Muchas veces depende de las ganas que tengas e incluso de lo que lleves preparado o no en ese momento y como no, de como veas al público....

----------


## wes_wieck

Mis favoritos son:

- El problema de Hofzinser (o x lo menos el mas famoso).
- Doble ambiciosa.
- Jazz Aces.
- Los ases de la tia Enriqueta (y en general las asambleas).
- Follow the Leader

... e ejmplo, es q me gustan muchos, jeje

salu2
Héctor de Pedro  :Smile1:

----------


## fvelayos

Pensando, pensado... no tengo 5 favoritos porque me gustan tantos!!

Por ejemplo,

Los conejos de goma espuma
Monedas que atraviesan la mesa
Ambiciosa
Bandas elásticas
La pesadilla del profe

----------


## Mr Poza

Los ases de mcdonas
Monedas a traves de la mesa
Baraja invisible
Triunfo
Un cambio de color de baraja despues de algun juego

----------


## ignoto

Y siempre, los triunfos.
Es una maravilla verles la cara a los públicos cuando la carta les aparece girada en la baraja.

----------


## gabichu25

Mis favoritos por el momento son:

*- Ascensor 
- Siempre 3* (bolas de goma espuma)
*- Monedas canguro* (varios finales segun la ocasion, con varios detallez de tamariz)
- Matrix (con cartas o con las manos)
*- Fuera de este mundo*
*- Overkill* (Paul harris) - Lo incoporé recientemente y no puedo creer el impacto que tiene este juego.
*- Los ases japoneses* (hago participar al publico, les encanta) Aunque el otro dia vi una version en www.Magicvideodepot.com de un mago que se llama TWINS que me dejo con la boca abierta, increible. Si alguien lo vio espero sus comentarios.
*- Coins across* (alguna de sus versiones, sin cascarilla ya que me gusta dejar las monedas en la mesa para que la gente pueda tocarlas)

En todas mis rutinas siempre trato de tener 1 o 2 juegos donde el publico pueda participar teniendo contacto con los materiales (monedas, cartas, etc) Prestan mucha más atencion y sienten que no hay engaño puesto que tuvieron contacto con los materiales.

----------


## ignacio_valentino

esto es:

Hilo Roto y recompuesto
milagro Diabolico de Marlo
La carta Viajera
Monedas y su baso (David Roth)
Aspiradora (Ray Kosby

Saludos Valntino

----------


## Joan Llopis

Los mios son:

Crazy man's handcuffs
Matrix
Gomita rota y recompuesta
Coins across (sin cascarilla) o Monedas a través de la mesa o 3-fly
Wild coins

Pero en fín, es prácticamente imposible elegir sólo cinco...

----------


## manitas

de los que conozco hasta ahora, la baraja invisible.
Saludos.

----------


## Gusruy

Una lista podrái sser:

Ambisiosa (Jorobita)
Rising Card
Ases Mc Donall´s
TNT
Triunfo y Ases
Viaje insospechado (combino este con el anterior)
Bicicleta para cinco
La Banda de Los Ases
Doble predicción
Red Hot Mammasita
Zoom
NFW

Un saludo.
Gustavo.

----------


## ignoto

A ver si aciertoooo...
¡A tí te gusta la cartomagia!
¿A que si?
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Los tres ositos 
Wild card (versión propia)
Algún triunfo (todos gustan)
Rising card (versión de Henry Evans)
Los conejitos


Yo que sé...

Cada poco cambio.

----------


## manuno

Perdonad, pero ese juego de los conejitos que a varios de vosotros os guata hacer, ¿es el de los conejitos de goma-espuma que venden en tienda mágica?

Gracias.

----------


## saintmonkda

A MI ME GUSTA MUCHO EL BOLIGRAFO QUE ATRAVIEZA

:D

----------


## Gusruy

Pozi Ignoto va a ser que me gusta la Cartomagia   :Lol:  me gusta todolo referente a cartas, hasta la cartera que pasa por mi calle.... _JAJAJAJA.

Un saludo.
Gustavo.

----------


## Luis Vioque

Mis favorítos son:

- Mnemonica (cualquiera de ellos me encantan)
- rutinas con bolitas Ghosman.
- Moneda atraves de la botella (con plegable)
- Cuerda que atraviesa dedo
- Dreamweaver (lo compré hace poco en tiendamagia.com y me ha      
  encantado y el efecto es increible)

Saludos :D

----------


## Cristhian Bustos

Mis favoritos serían los siguientes (Que díficil decantarse por unos pocos, pero en fin)
1 Triunfo
2 Don´t change your mind de Ackermann con variantes propias
3 Una rutinilla de monedas que empieza con siempre tres, para luego seguir con producciones y terminar con lo mismo en monedas jumbo.
4 Ambiciosa con carta combada y Doble ambiciosa.
5 Rutina de ases terminando con los ases viajeros.

Esos son mis preferidos, como diría Mefisto, del día de hoy.
Saludos

----------


## kike

mis preferidos son...

1º. transporte de carta (teniendola el espectador entre sus 2 manos...), nose como se llama exactamente el juego...
2º. la carta ambiciosa
3º. Cambio de cartas. las cartas cambian en la mano del espectador
4º. rutina con bolas
5º. moneda mordida y recompuesta

muxos profanos dicen que lo del pañuelo que desaparece en las manos y vuelve a aparecer es una xorrada, pero qando se lo haces en su kara... flipan..... no creeis?

etc....

----------


## emilioelmago

Mis cinco mejores juegos de magia de cerca son:

- Los reyes cazadores
- La baraja nudista
- Fuera de este mundo
- El juego de las cinco cartas 
- Apilamiento de dados

----------


## rakso

ambiciosa
elasticos
dedales
centro roto
cuchara doblada

----------


## khazad

1-Ultimate Three card monte 
2- bandas elasticas que se separan
3-moneda atravesada
4-dama inquieta
5-baraja invisible

----------


## DaniOrama

1-Levitar panuelos
2-Levitar billetes
3-Levitar pajitas
4-Levitar cigarrillos (y mira que no fumo...)
5-Levitarme a mi mismo....


Pues sí... si no llevo un loop en la mano y/o en la oreja me siento desnudo...
Cuando no levito cosas también me gusta:

1-Mental photography con la rutina posterior de Ambitious Card de Greg Willson con cartas en blanco en su Pyrotechnics Pasteboards
2-Carta pensada impromptu de Derren Brown (todavía no me creo lo que se puede llegar a hacer con labia y las manos...)
3-Colour Fusion de Eric James
4-Torn de Daniel García
5-Matrix, Definitive Matrix, Ultimate Matrix y todas las variantes que existan en este o en otros mundos :D 
6-Hummingbird Card... Arrg, esto es básicamente levitar :D
7-No es un efecto, pero me encanta "floriterear" en el metro (desde aquí un sincero homenaje a las cartas que murieron en acto de servicio al caer en las profundidades de las vías....)
8-Tampoco es un efecto, pero me encanta contemplar mis Black Viper... son mis ninas mimadas y las guardo en un protege cartas de metal, esperando a que mis manos sean dignas de usarlas... Compradlas ya!!! Para quien no sepa qué son, pues son la edición en negro y plata de las Tally Ho con Fan Back, en respuesta a las Black Tiger de Bicycle...

aaaaahhhh.... que a gusto me he quedado...  :P

----------


## Shobchak

A mi tambien me gustan mucho las levitaciones (billetes ,cartas ,anillos ,etc..

Pero si solo puedo decir 5:

1-moveless miracle  (version de daryl,pero con algunos cambios)

2-Zoom card (de Ben Harris ,Participan 2 del publico 

3-A knotty problem (Efecto con dos monedas ,un pañuelo, papel flash y un                                                   
                               vaso)

4-Reverse matrix (con topit)

5-Follow the leader   (sigo intentando conseguir mi propia version,pero de      
                           momento hago "algo parecido" a la version de tamariz)

Es dificil elegir ,pero supongo q os habra pasado a todos,de todas formas ,yo tambien pienso q esto es muy variable,la semana pasada o la semana q viene probablemente la lista seria otra

Un saludo

----------


## zaratustra

Cartas Gemelas
Bolas Chinas
Niebla Misteriosa
Cuerda India
Matrix

----------


## Platiquini

La moneda mordida
Cordoncito a través de los dedos
El billete atravesado por un bolígrafo
La baraja que cambia de color
Rutinas con gomitas elásticas (penetraciones entre sí y con billete)
Diminishing returns
Transformación 2 (uno que le gusta a Juan Tamariz, con cartas normales)
La baraja invisible o brainwave (igual me da, los dos son la caña)

Seguiría poniendo más maravillas, pero el máximo son ocho juegos. También me gusta mucho el twisted sisters, pero yo lo hago con cartas gigantes. Un saludo muy mágico.

----------


## Marcos Ruiz

- moneda mordida
- wiregrams
- baraja invisible
- historia de mi novia esquimal
- autolevitacion
- telekinesis

----------


## Marcos Ruiz

upsss... se me olvido el liquid metal (doblar tenedores)

----------


## Noel Guerrero E.

:Oops:   Tengo una curiosidad, por que es importante conocer los 5 juegos que cada quien considera importante. Sera para ver si estas haciendo los mas comunes o si se te esta olvidando alguno de los que comentan, No creen que lo importante no es el juego más popular y ver que mago le da el mejor toque a su presentación.

Yo en particular hago un juego se siguiendo al lider de Vernon muy viejo que le veo muy raramente a los magos y es de mis favoritos y no por eso es popular....  :Oops:  
Saludos Noel.

----------


## themagician

-Las cuatro cartas azules(yamesaleyamesaleyamesale!!!)
-Carta ambiciosa doblada
-Baraja invisible
-La dama q se ruboriza
-Agua, aceite y damas

----------


## jesus_cheng

pues yo tengo muchos favoritos les digo algunas:

-Ascensor con tres cartas.
-Do as i do
-Viaje al futuro
-Sandwich
-rutinas con bandas elasticas
-baraja Brainwave
-boligrafo atravez del billete
-predicciones
-cubiletes
-svengaly

----------


## EC-18C

Weno, Primer mensaje en el foro. No he visto mucha magia asiq diré los que yo hago (llevo apenas 2 semanas en serio...):

1- Los Ases en ascensor
2- La aparicion de los Ases
3- Los Ases excursionistas
4- El Magnetismo de las Damas Rojas
5- Otro de encontrar una carta escogida por el publico dando un manotazo a la baraja  :Oops:

----------


## Mago Aranda

hay voy... de cartas-----------------


       RITO DE INICIACION. ´con mezclas faro    (((   tamariz   ))

       suit aparition  (  version mia 

       suit  de egipto    :o (   version mia

       ambiciosa y superambiciosa

       agua y aceite version ascanio 9+10 no parpadee

       carta al bolsillo pluss 

       carta pensada   (  version Aranda  ) es el mismo efecto que el de la      baraja invisible ,, pero OJO con baraja normal .

       carta rota y recompuesta   (   version aranda   )



          y estos sin cartas 


      cubiletes y bolas de papel albal::  version mia

       anillo al monedero

       rutina clasica de bolas  (  Jonh Scarne  )

      y muchos mas

----------


## jcusack

Pues los mios son:

 - fuera de este mundo.
 - jeopardy (de paul green).
 - rutina con ases.
 - carta ambiciosa.
 - Y trucos de cartas con predicciones o coincidencias...

    un saludo

----------


## Shargon

Mis cinco mejores?, pues...

En el numero 4 al gran mago Criss Angel LEVITANDO EL cosa de metro y medio
En el numero 2 al gran mago Criss Angel Subiendo una pared con un paraguas,
En el numero 3 al gran mago Criss Angel tirandose a un charco y desapareciendo
En el numero 4 al rey mago David Copperfield, partiendo a una chica en dos en una caja, y enseñandola partida a la chica( si partida)(lo se no es muy close-up)
y en el 5 lugarme gusta mucho el de la Distinta de Pepe Carroll.

----------


## Carles

Sería difícil escojer mis 5 mejores truco pero podría ser estos:
PARA MAGIA DE CERCA:
-Moneda mordida
-FP(con cigarro dentro de servilleta, ideal para una comida)
-Raven(cambio de tamaño)
-Lápiz atravesando billete.
-Wiregrams(7-corazones)
PARA CARTOMAGIA:
-La carta ambiciosa(final doblada)
-Two card monte
-carta en la cartera.
-Red hot mamacita
-Presto printo.
De habilidad el corte "red hot"(pero la variante de OZ.P.)

----------


## piloto2

es verdad...elegir 5es como discriminar un poco al resto pero vamos...
en magia de cerca:
- transposicion de monedas
- encuentra el camino (Evans)
- el boligrafo perfecto.
- cosmosis
- de naipe a rosa
en cartomagia:

- la Dama inquieta
- doble prediccion
- el vampiro
- ambiciosa
- control perfecto

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Piloto2, hace 2 años de el post que acabas de revivir.

Por favor, si no es estrictamente necesario, intentar no reflotar post tan sumamente antiguos.

Revisas las fechas antes de postear.

Un saludo.

----------


## mc. rym

pero el cambio de billete se vende en las tiendas o lo puedes hacer tu?

----------


## josecrestini

Aqui va mi lista:

1.- Clasica desaparicion de pañuelo fp
2.- Tiraje de cigarro encendido
3.- Baraja invisible
4.- Carta en el techo
5.- Scoth and Soda

Saludos!

----------


## magoimán

-Cubiletes
-Ases Mc Donall
-¿Donde esta el joker?
-Cuerda rota y recompuesta
-El rey del corte  

 :Smile1:

----------

